# المعالجة الحرارية



## kareem_90 (29 أغسطس 2010)

كيف يتم صنع [martensite ,cementite,firrite asutenite]steel وما هي استخدامات كل نوع؟


----------



## m_motlak (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الmartensite معالجة حرارية للستيل لتفادى تكون الpearlite&preeutctoid phase عن طريق ال
quench للستيل فى الgamma phase 

martensitec transformation

(begins when gamma cools to temp. calledMs (martensite start
and amount of M increased by decreasing of tempreture
until the transformation is complete at tempreture called Mf

راجع fe-fe3c diagram


----------



## عمراياد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161109.html


----------



## لالولا (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا كتييييييير ع كل المعلومات


----------

